# Gunner's Birthday pictures 4 years old today!



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome pictures!! Gunner looks like he had an amazing birthday!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Cute kids...human and canine! Looks like a great party. What did Gunner get for presents?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What fun for everyone!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

OutWest said:


> Cute kids...human and canine! Looks like a great party. What did Gunner get for presents?


He got a stuffed rabbit, two different type of pull toys (one with a tennis ball in the middle), a couple of bags of Zuke treats and a chicken dinner with sweet potato and cottage cheese... He seemed more interested in his birthday cake than his toys.  Cake was wheat flour, honey, peanut butter, veg. oil, baking soda and shredded carrots. Cottage cheese was the frosting.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Gunner! Always look forward to your pictures - Gunner and Honey always look so loved, happy and well-behaved!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

And a good time had by all!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy belated birthday handsome boy! I think Honey was his early, and best, present of all!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cathy*



Cathy's Gunner said:


> He got a stuffed rabbit, two different type of pull toys (one with a tennis ball in the middle), a couple of bags of Zuke treats and a chicken dinner with sweet potato and cottage cheese... He seemed more interested in his birthday cake than his toys.  Cake was wheat flour, honey, peanut butter, veg. oil, baking soda and shredded carrots. Cottage cheese was the frosting.


What adorable children and Gunner and Honey are so cute!!
Tucker and Tonka want to come and live at your house-they never get a Birthday Cake, just Frosty Paws!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Mr Gunner looks very pleased with his party  That cake sounds delicious.



hotel4dogs said:


> I think Honey was his early, and best, present of all!


You beat me to it, how true. Those two are like magic together.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great looking pair of dogs, kids too, looks like everyone had a fun time.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks like Gunner had a great birthday. Happy belated birthday handsome boy.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Gunner! Looks like you had a great party!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

A very happy 4th Barkday to you, Gunner. You had quite the party, look very handsome, have wonderful taste in cake, and got nice presents. You are not spoiled at all, are you ? Of course not, this is just what a good looking boy like you deserves.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> We had a little party here tonight with the kids. Here are a few pictures....
> 
> View attachment 118360
> 
> ...


Gunner looks like he had such a great time!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Gunner, and it looks like everyone had a great time....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of Gunner's Birthday Celebration, looks like it was a great fun filled day.


----------



## Skipperella (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy birthday! They all look so adorable!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:--pipe::--pipe::--pipe::drummer::drummer::drummer: Happy Birthday Gunner!!!!!:--pipe::--pipe::--pipe::jamming::jamming:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy birthday gunner!!!!!


----------

